
McCann Japan hires first artificially intelligent creative director - ghosh
http://www.thedrum.com/news/2016/03/29/mccann-japan-hires-first-artificially-intelligent-creative-director
======
jlg23
> The AI has been built to respond to a product or message with the optimal
> commercial direction, based off historical data. The AI has also been built
> to then learn from the results of the campaigns its directed, in theory
> creating an increasingly more effective AI creative director.

So its "creativity" lies in doing what already worked well but based on a more
exhaustive knowledge of former results. It is then reinforced by adding its
own results to the set of historical data. I am not sure McCann and I have the
same definition of "creativity"...

